# The Print Shop Premier Edition 5.0



## wghoffma (Feb 16, 2006)

I use paint shop premier edition 5.0 for making labels for my essential oil bottles. I have to print many different labels ( I use Avery 8160) but I can only print one label at a time. For each label I have to re-insert the label sheet. When "Print" is selected the label image pops up to select the location of the label on the sheet. Is there a way to load (open) several different labels to insert into the on the label sheet?


----------

